# Walks



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

On our walks, Dexter and I have been working on him walking next to me on the leash. He walks next to me with a little slack on the leash and when he darts forward I stop, and then I get him to stand beside me and I tell him that he's a good boy and then we walk. He's getting a lot better, I can see him quickly responding to me and he seems to be getting so much better.

BUT then I go for walks with my spouse and Dex goes crazy! :doh: He doesn't listen to me at all and it's like he forgets that I'm there. It's the same when my spouse walks him, Dex spends the whole time looking at me and acting like a maniac! I try to do the same technique and he's just not paying attention at all! So how do I get control of him again on our walk?


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Two thoughts. Try an easy walker harness. It helps many dogs not to pull. The other is to buy a rubberized plastic spoon at Walmart ($0.88 for four) and put peanut butter on it. Use it by your side to keep your dog beside you but withdraw it and return it so that he understands the reward associated with staying beside you. Eventually you can wean him from the treat and he should stay by your side. But it may take several months. Expect that he may do well at times but on walks with more distractions he may seem to regress. Actually it is not really regression, but rather a DIFFERENT SITUATION.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been trying the same techniques on Jasmine too. With just us, she's like a princess, if someone else joins the walk though, it's embarrassing. I feel like I have to repeatedly convince the other person that "yes, she's trained. Yes, she goes on walks all the time." But she seems fit to prove me as a liar and I feel like everyone is staring at me for having such an "unruly" dog.

I have a harness for them (they share it as I don't really need it) but even that doesn't help...she just goes out of control if there's someone else. Thankfully though, it's not too often someone does join our walks.


----------

